# Sick Kid



## NewBreed (Feb 4, 2012)

We have a week old kid that is not feeling well. Her mother did not produce milk and we have been bottle feeding her. She wouldn't suckle and we had to feed her with a syringe. She got sickly and the vet suspected mechanical pneumonia and gave her some antibiotic injections with sterioids and b12. After the first injection she developed diarrhea. The vet then gave 3 more injections for scours. Those did not seem to work as she still had diarrhea after 3 days. We have been pushing pedialyte and have also gave diatamacious earth, immodium and pepto bismol (not all at the same time). There has been no diarrhea since the pepto (about 2 1/2 hours). Also, she has been too weak to stand on her own today (until just a few minutes ago). She finally stood on her own and urinated (but still no diarrhea). We are just very concerned about our baby girl :kidred: .

Bill and Shannon Hagood
Concerned goat parents


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

It sounds like she is gaining ground with being able to stand. I have heard that Imodium works on Diarrhea, scours. Since she is dehydrated from all this see if you can get her to drink a little gator aid or some other form of electrolytes between milk feedings, I see you are. Don't know if giving her DE is going to do anything since it is un-digestible and she probably doesn't have worms at this point. I gave my bottle kid a taste of probiotics the other day since I was afraid she wasn't digesting properly and that may help get things back on track too.
I'm sure someone with more experience than I will give you the more info.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How many calories in the pedialyte? She needs to be getting calories too! Add sugar or corn syrup to the pedialyte.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, she didn't get any colostrum? That would be a problem. Did the doe get a cdt shot 4 weeks before delivery? Is she warm enough? The immodium probably stopped the scours. I'm not sure about giving pepto also? Seems like it should be one or the other but not both? I'd also add a little Karo syrup to her milk. Good luck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have used Pepto but never Imodium so not sure on that. 

Does the kid have a temp?
Did you give her BoSe?
DId she get colostrum? 
What kind of milk is she getting?


----------



## NewBreed (Feb 4, 2012)

Her mouth is warm( heard that is one way to check for temp). She did get some colostrum. Maybe not enough. We have not done BoSe. What is that? She is getting milk replacer. We are going to try her on goat milk later today. She just seems to be up and down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How much are you feeding her?
She may be starving.....feel her belly.... is it full?

Bo-se is for selenium deficiency....was she born weak in the legs? 
You can get some from your vet...

If you are going to switch her to goats milk... do it gradually.. so she won't scour... .


----------



## NewBreed (Feb 4, 2012)

We are feeding her 4 oz every 6 hrs. Following the directions on the milk replacer. On my opinion she was weak in her legs. I almost suspect she was premature. She was the first born to this doe. We will check with the vet about the BoSe in the morning.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Did she have all her hair? Does she have bottom teeth? 

Temp is only accurate if taken rectal with a thermometer. 

I don't like the schedule on the replacer. IMO a baby goat nurses really often from their mom. I feed every 1-2 to start then taper back to every 4 then at 2 weeks old will go for longer periods like 8-10 overnight.


----------



## NewBreed (Feb 4, 2012)

She did have all her hair but no bottom teeth. 
Will selenium deficiency cause weakness to where she can't stand up?
She done really well on the goat's milk today (so the hubby said).


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If she had no bottom teeth she was premature. 
Selenium deficiency can cause weak kids that have difficulty standing.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Please make sure she's warm. A new baby can't always regulate their temp. So, a premie is even more apt to get cold. You may need to put her on a heating pad. I had one like that and I had to warm her up 3 times. She was fine after that. 

She probably needs the Bo-Se, when you see the dose you'll think...what? But, even that little dose does wonder for them.

Hope she's OK. Good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the advice given.... :grouphug: 

the little baby needs to be fed more often...but don't over fill the tummy.. just make it comfortable...... A bo-se shot... I'd give it 1/4 cc or 1/8 depending how small the kid is.... Praying that the baby will be OK.... :hug: ray:


----------



## NewBreed (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you all for all the advice! We are still hanging on and are praying for our little girl to pull on through... Thank you again.

Shannon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome.... rooting for the baby ....Prayers sent... :hug: ray:


----------



## NewBreed (Feb 4, 2012)

We gave Bo-se today.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, that's good, is she making berries? Hubby says I have a facination with poop!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

NewBreed said:


> We gave Bo-se today.


 :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We gave Bo-se today.


 :thumbup: :hi5:



> Ok, that's good, is she making berries? Hubby says I have a facination with poop!


 :laugh:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I hope she is doing okay. Most of the people I have heard talk about this say cow milk is better than milk replacer, but the change should be gradual. This is hearsay, I haven't had this happen to me.


----------



## NewBreed (Feb 4, 2012)

Di said:


> Ok, that's good, is she making berries? Hubby says I have a facination with poop!


The scoop on the poop is that it is getting firmer! That's good news! :clap:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thought I had read immodium was a no/no for goats?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok I just googled it and found several sites(including fiasco) that say never give immodium ad to a goat as it stops the rumen. Don't know if immodium and ad are different? Because of reading that I don't keep it on the farm. Hope its not the problem with her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The scoop on the poop is that it is getting firmer! That's good news! :clap:


 That is good news... :clap:



> Thought I had read immodium was a no/no for goats?


 You are right....Immodium isn't good to give....


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry thought I read they gave immodium. Now thinking it was another thread hmmmm


----------



## NewBreed (Feb 4, 2012)

dobe627 said:


> Sorry thought I read they gave immodium. Now thinking it was another thread hmmmm


We did. Only one dose and now that we know different we won't again.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

glad to hear poop is firming up!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

We are talking about a very young kid, it doesn't have a working Rumen yet. If the kid were older there would be better alternatives than AD. The main thing is that all is going better


----------



## NewBreed (Feb 4, 2012)

We took her to the vet today. He seems to think it is nutritional dystrophy. He gave her a shot of MuSe and we got some quick start to give her. She is doing some better. Still not eating a lot but no more scour and she is standing and moving around more. Thanks everyone for all the advice and prayers.


----------

